# Talking to kids



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

My son was having a tough time. He told me when he talks to mommy she says I dont love her. She is the one who left. He tells me how he feels. My question is how much sugar coating do I need to do. Mommy says actions speak louder than words......I agree. But her actions are what is confusing to him. She left. He tells me he tries to tell her he does not like this and she tells him "enough". I think he should say how he feels to her without any reprocissions. Am I wrong ?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Being right or wrong doesn't matter in this situation (even if you're right). You both need to do what's right for the boy. Find a family counselor that she will agree to go to with you for the sake of your son. If you could both get on the same page, things would go much better for him.

Failing that, you need to make up for her shortcomings, as you can't make her do the right thing. Look into some counseling for him. Help him understand that you're there for him.

C


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh I have been there. I see nothing wrong with saying that mommy and I think differently about some things but the one thing you both can agree upon is that you both love him with all your hearts. Don't ever say degrading things about his mom. If she chooses a different direction just stick to " I love you" . Believe me the kids are smart enough to see what is going on. I have a 26 yr old and a 23 year old that went through an awful divorce. I took the high road and they tell me they see what happened. They spend their free time with me not their father. So the keeping the mouth shut about their father paid me back double fold. I am one happy mama with great adult kids and so looking forward to being grandma.....dang I am getting old


----------

